# 07petersty's Nasty 500 HO



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool i would have liked to see it run a bit though


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the video that people have wanted to see on other forums figured I would post it here too.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

wow cool , looks like alot of fun cant wait for the 3 feet of snow to melt and make *mud!!!!*


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish we had that kind of snow I would be riding.


----------

